# Passo Fundo, RS - Super skyline (Garimpadas)



## Lucas Zavaglia (Jul 31, 2009)

Passo Fundo, norte do Rio Grande do Sul, é uma das principais cidades gaúchas. Centro universitário (com quatro instituições de ensino superior privadas e uma federal), centro comercial e referência médico-hospitalar (considerado terceiro polo medico da região Sul do país), a cidade passa por uma fase de desenvolvimento acelerado com a instalação de novas indústrias (Italac e Ambev) e o fortalecimento da indústria metal-mecânica local e do comércio. :banana:

População: 190 mil habitantes
PIB: R$ 2,7 bilhões
Renda per capita: R$ 15 mil
Agências bancárias: 30
Emissoras de TV: 2
Taxa de alfabetização: 96%
IDH: 0,814
Emissoras de rádio: 8


Passo Fundo - RS

Vista aérea de Passo Fundo









(Assessoria Prefeitura Passo Fundo)

Avenida Brasil - Centro









(Paulo Magro, Panoramio)

Centro









(Tarso Rubik, Panoramio)


Vista da região do Hospital São Vicente - Centro









(Levi Both, Panoramio)

Vista Centro









(Renan da Silva, Panoramio)

Avenida Brasil - à direita, a ampliação do Bella Citá Shopping (122 lojas)









(Tiago Bambros, Panoramio)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos Lucas, thanks for sharing them


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Who watched the M. Night Shyamalan movie, "Signs", with Mel Gibson and Joaquin Phoenix will remember the city of Passo Fundo, southern Brazil. Joaquin Phoenix character watched, on TV, the "ET" breaking in a children party in the city.


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Who watched the M. Night Shyamalan movie, "Signs", with Mel Gibson and Joaquin Phoenix will remember the city of Passo Fundo, southern Brazil. Joaquin Phoenix character watched, on TV, the "ET" breaking in a children party in the city.


Well, the problem was that they portrayed the city as being like Mexico.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

How do you know that? They only showed the house's backyard.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Lucas Zavaglia said:


> Avenida Brasil - Centro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic shot! Very pretty city ... love how colorful it is.


----------

